# Yahoo- Me and my operation: Doctors said I had IBS - in fact I'd suffered a prolapse (Daily Mail)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Zoe Chilton, 21, underwent a new, safer procedure to cure rectal prolapse. She talks to ANGELA BROOKS.View the full article


----------

